# HDR Shoot Out Michigan Law Library



## JRE313

This is a 9 Exposure HDR. I did a different angle. Here is my result






I am giving you a different angle to work with.
Good Luck and Have Fun!!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/k7m6h5oz00j6iss/Archive.zip


----------



## vipgraphx

photos deleted


----------



## slackercruster

NICE++++


----------



## EDL

Here's my go at it.


----------



## Bynx

Edl I think its a little too contrasty with blown highlights.

This is about how I imagine the room looks.


----------



## EDL

Second try...


----------



## Bynx

Edl -- much better.


----------



## KongKurs

Nice shootout subject! :thumbup:

Here's my version of the shot(s)!


----------



## Compaq

I think maybe your roof is a little too bright, judging by the lighting in the room, EDL.


----------



## EDL

Hmmm, yeah, now that you mention it.  Actually I did some selective saturation on it to get the warm glow, but guess it came out brighter too or something.  I also didn't include the most over exposed shot in my processing.


----------



## Bynx

I think an image can always be improved especially when you see other versions. I feel mine is a tad too flat looking so I pinched the contrast a bit.


----------



## JRE313

really cool bynx


----------



## JRE313

Bynx said:


> I think an image can always be improved especially when you see other versions. I feel mine is a tad too flat looking so I pinched the contrast a bit.


really cool bynx


----------



## jdsfighter

My attempt


----------



## Bynx

Nice job with that one JDS. Processing is as good as it gets. One thing I notice though is the highlights from the lights along the walls are a bit blown, while at the same time you have got great lighting on the front tables.


----------



## manaheim

very nice use of the tools.

I like Bynx' edit best.


----------



## jdsfighter

Bynx said:


> Nice job with that one JDS. Processing is as good as it gets. One thing I notice though is the highlights from the lights along the walls are a bit blown, while at the same time you have got great lighting on the front tables.



MY GOD! Did I just get a compliment from Bynx?!


----------



## Bynx

If its good you get a compliment, and if its not you wont. Thats simple enough isnt it? Why the surprise? Im kinda shocked you did so well.


----------



## jdsfighter

Bynx said:


> If its good you get a compliment, and if its not you wont. Thats simple enough isnt it? Why the surprise? Im kinda shocked you did so well.



Bynx, I can properly process an HDR, that part is fairly simple, but in my exploration to develop my own style of developing, there are a lot of different methods that I'm attempting. Simply because a few images come out somewhat bad (by somes' opinion), does not mean I haven't built the skills necessary to perform the task.


----------



## vipgraphx

jdsfighter said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> If its good you get a compliment, and if its not you wont. Thats simple enough isnt it? Why the surprise? Im kinda shocked you did so well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bynx, I can properly process an HDR, that part is fairly simple, but in my exploration to develop my own style of developing, there are a lot of different methods that I'm attempting. Simply because a few images come out somewhat bad (by somes' opinion), does not mean I haven't built the skills necessary to perform the task.
Click to expand...



I totally understand. I love to try new things  out while I am processing. Its very very simple and easy to make a realistic photo quality HDR. But developing a unique style so you stand out from the rest but still liked is tough!


----------



## inaka

KongKurs said:


> Nice shootout subject! :thumbup:
> 
> Here's my version of the shot(s)!



This one is my favorite version.
Love the detail, colors and tone.


----------



## inaka

Here's my take on processing this one:






NOTE: Tinypic softens the image a bit. Oh well.


----------



## Red_John

like it


----------



## Amocholes

Some good ones here. Why does the place look like the main hall at Hogwarts?


----------



## kfog

KongKurs said:


> Nice shootout subject! :thumbup:
> 
> Here's my version of the shot(s)!


is this photo available for license?  if so, call Kevin at 949-244-5196.  thx.


----------



## kfog

JRE313 said:


> This is a 9 Exposure HDR. I did a different angle. Here is my result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am giving you a different angle to work with.
> Good Luck and Have Fun!!
> 
> Dropbox - Error


Jason - have been trying to reach you.  Could you call me at 949-244-5196?  Thank you.


----------

